# Yellow Lab Pups



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

All Sold Pending Pickup-- Thanks!

Just listed our lab pups. These pups should make solid hunting/family/shed antler dogs. They are 4 weeks old now and will be 8 weeks on April 10th. See the ad on KSL--

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43494942



..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cute little $hits! :grin:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

They sure are!


----------

